# My Reloading Bench



## HiDesertHal (Jun 5, 2017)

I reload for .30-06 and .45 Long Colt, although I have dies for other calibers.

I have enough .30-06 ammo to supply a Rifle Platoon, so I shoot mostly .45 single-action revolver ammo at the range, along with my Remington 700 in .223 caliber.      

My wife enjoys her .22 Ruger semi-auto.

My press is an RCBS Rock Chucker.

HiDesertHal


----------



## Falcon (Jun 5, 2017)

Nice work area.  HDH


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 6, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Nice work area.  HDH


Ditto..


----------



## IKE (Jun 6, 2017)

I started 'rolling my own' ammo back in the mid '80's......we've got a three bedroom house and the smaller of the three has always been designated as my Man Cave since we moved in 35 years ago.

My 20" wide x 62" long reloading bench is in one corner.......my desk, computer and other guy stuff is scattered here and there.

I'm still reloading on my original RCBS Rock Chucker press that I started with.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Jun 6, 2017)

My husband reloads too - only his workbench is ......um........ a MESS !  He shoots every week and spent this week making ballistic gel .


----------



## Trade (Jun 6, 2017)

I've got an RCBS Rock Chucker too. And the little dandy pistol powder measure and the case cleaner, hand primer, loading block etc. Pretty much everything except the case trimmer. I don't trim cases. It's a pain. I like the RCBS equipment mostly because it's such a pretty shade of green. 

I've got  the RCBS carbide dies for 9mm. .40. .45 and .357/.38. I use the old school Alliant powders. Bullseye, and Unique covers most everything. And then Blue Dot for .357 magnum loads. I was really into reloading and shooting at the range for about 10 years, but I got eventually got bored with it. I haven't reloaded anything for at least 5 years now. In fact I haven't even set my stuff back up since we moved three years ago. 

Some of us liberal dudes know a thing or two about guns and ammunition. We're not all Latte Sippin Girly men.


----------

